# Is this 30 gallon glass expansion normal?



## ITS (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello BCA,

Ive been out of the hobby for years until a friend reintroduced me to the scene and his planted tanks. Been totally fasscinated since and Ive have been lurking here for the last 6 months trying to sponge as much as I can on freshwater/aquascaping. I've been slowing piecing equipment. Last week I filled up a used 30g 3ft long tank and noticed it bending or bowing. It's been over a week but the expansion of the glass makes me a bit worried. Your thoughts on the pictures below?


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

yes, its normal. water is heavy y'know


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Just make sure you did not pick up a critter tank. Check also if any sign that centre brace has been removed.

If the glass pane does not "belly", you are probably o.k. I filled a critter tank up once, the pane literally bellied in the middle, not just bowed at the top. You never seen me emptied a tank so fast :lol:


----------



## ITS (Jan 11, 2011)

It's not a critter tank for sure. It's been running filled with water for over a week now. I guess this amount of expansion is normal and I wouldn't consider it "bellying". Thanks for the replies.


----------

